# Hawaii's Forbidden Stairway to Heaven



## Chuckt (Mar 27, 2014)

Hawaii?s forbidden ?Stairway to Heaven? « Flickr Blog

I went to Hawaii but didn't see this.  I wanted to share it with all the users here.  It is beautiful.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 27, 2014)

I love Hawaii. Thanks for the link and pics!


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 27, 2014)

Can someone post the Google links so we can view it from Google as well?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 27, 2014)

Great OP


----------



## Chuckt (Mar 27, 2014)

I found another link.

Haiku Stairs - "Stairway to Heaven" - Oahu | UnrealHawaii.com


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Hawaii?s forbidden ?Stairway to Heaven? « Flickr Blog
> 
> I went to Hawaii but didn't see this.  I wanted to share it with all the users here.  It is beautiful.




I got married in Hawaii, Oahu, Honolulu, and this is the first time I've heard of this.  I'm not sure I would've wanted to climb them, they look very precipitous.  The view is beautiful, it would be nice if they were made safe and opened them up to the public.


----------



## Chuckt (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is a link with some different pictures.

Haiku Stairs - "Stairway to Heaven" - Oahu | UnrealHawaii.com


----------



## Jughead (Apr 11, 2014)

The stairway appears to be a well kept secret. Very stunning to look at.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 11, 2014)

I lived near Pearl Harbor and hadn't heard of this until recently. Well kept secret I should say. I hiked all over that island and had no clue it was there.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 11, 2014)

That's cool as shit.

I love old abandoned military installations. There are some great ones in the Bay Area, but my favorite has always been Camp Hero in Long Island.


----------



## yazi (May 31, 2014)

Oh my GOD Hawaii is so beautiful and its your bad luck that you miss this place in the pics as like heaven in the earth huge mountain and cloudy atmosphere such a pleasant natural beauty...


----------

